# ECM Troubleshooting information



## GaryB (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! I am having trouble finding good troubleshooting information on these motors. And was wandering if anyone here has any links or information on this subject.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

GaryB said:


> Hi! I am having trouble finding good troubleshooting information on these motors. And was wandering if anyone here has any links or information on this subject.


Other than the particular OEM equipment manufacturers themselves, the only other place I know of where you will be able to find any substantial background info on testing and servicing these motors and modules is either the Genteq/Regal Beloit website or the RSES SAM manual, which is primarily focused on the formerly GE, now Genteq/Regal Beloit ECM’s as well.

http://www.genteqmotors.com/training-overview.html

http://www.rses.org/store/main.aspx?DepartmentId=175


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is a good manual...
http://www.cozyparts.com/Lennox-Parts/forum/lennox_servicing_pdfs/ecm_motor_servicing guide.pdf


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Page 18 of this Carrier manual shows a good 16 pin connector description...


http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/im-fv4a-05.pdf


----------

